# ATI 9800 XT temp ranges?



## Omegaspecter (Nov 14, 2004)

I'v been having trouble with my XT, basicly it randomly crashs, forcing me to reboot.  One time the GPU recovery worked most time it doesn't.  I beilve it's from overheating, so i'v been using ATI tool to log my temps, and to keep my card unclocked.  i'v been running at 231/272 to keep my system stable.  Which still leaves me in the 79-90C's.  I am just wondering if anyone knows how hot the card can safely run before it should start causing problems.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Nov 15, 2004)

My card idles around 70c and goes up to 75c under full stress.  Yours does sound a bit hot.  See what the Overdrive tab say:

1) enable the ATI HotKey service
2) check the Overdrive tab at your high and low extremes

The Overdrive tab has a thermometer on it that goes from blue (cool) to red (hot) depending on temp.  If it's in the red at some specific temp, then it's safe to assume your card is too hot.

Steve


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

the 9800xt is specced to work fine up to 100°c at least


----------



## Omegaspecter (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for the reply further loging of my temp, as shown a max of around 99.3 (it crashed shortly after).


----------



## Grim-Reaper (Nov 26, 2004)

*Regarding 9800xt heat troubles*

I have a 9800xt and it used to idle at about 70c. And under a load at about 75c. (Thats also when the stock overdrive shuts down and was too high to overclock with rage or ati tool) I replaced the stock heat sink and fan with a ati silencer 3. Also used artic silver #5 thermal paste. Wasn't that hard, and it dropped idle temp down to 60c. And the load temps down to about 66c. Just a suggestion-might help you out. It sure did for me. Ended up getting it to overclock at 440/380.(stock was 412/365.)


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow, I will have to check that out.  Can I safely assume that the Silencer 3 is quieter than the stock fan?


----------



## Grim-Reaper (Nov 26, 2004)

*Fan noise*

yes it is quiet and about ten times better. It vents the heat out of the back of pc. Only draw back is that it will cover up the pci slot next to it. Just type ati silencer 3 into your internet browser. I got mine at Newegg.com. I think it was around 25 bucks with shipping. You can use the thermal paste that comes with it, or you can order some artic silver 5 with it. Expensive, but very good stuff. There is more than 1 model of the ati silencer make sure you get the ati silencer 3. It is made for our cards.


----------



## Omegaspecter (Nov 27, 2004)

i assume you have to remove your old heatsink and fan from you card, this voids the warrenty?


----------



## Grim-Reaper (Nov 27, 2004)

*Heatsink and fan and warranty*

yeah you have remove the old heat sink and fan. And i guess that probably would void the warranty. I guess you have to decide what is better for you. Stock card running hot as hell, or after market cooling solution that is able to be overclocked.


----------



## Omegaspecter (Nov 27, 2004)

heh i don't even care about overclocked, i want the card to be able to run, at it's default speed, with stablity, i am underclocking it with ATI tool, so it doesn't crash, in games like hl2, and WoW


----------



## Grim-Reaper (Nov 27, 2004)

*heat on 9800xt*

Thats fine i was just trying to give you an option. But it makes sense that the more stable the card's heat output is. The more stable it will run. Thus it will overclock. There is no reason that that card should be running that hot. But all i am saying is this cooling solution worked great for me.


----------



## cumbom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am having a similar problem.... my same card is running at 88C with nothing else going and thats according to my ATI Control Panel, however ATI Tool tells me its about 20C cooler than that, I don't know which to believe?

Also if I need to replace the Heatsinc and fan , can anyone reccomend a relatively inexpensive place I could grab one in Toronto?


----------



## Omegaspecter (Aug 11, 2006)

i ended up buying a new heatsink/fan for my card which has fixed the problem.  One thing i noticed during the process putting the new heatsink on was that the thermal paste from the orginal heat sink was completely dried up.  I'm thinking that was the orginal problem.  I do not remember which fan i bought for my card.  I think it was a silencer


----------

